# start of something awesome!!



## Je-anne Danielle Rueckert (Aug 8, 2014)

Je-anne Danielle Rueckert said:


> I just wanted to stop in and say HI!!!! My husband I, started a new Halloween tradition seeings how we have a blended family! We created Halloween Town 2 years ago due to visitation schedules and the way the holidays fell! We have the kids every other year for Halloween so we set our land up with a haunted hay ride with games and stations for the kids! The first year was a big hit and the second year was outstanding! We have recently moved and we want to continue this new tradition so we came to this site to find more ideas and fun things to do! I love building props and I have made new attractions! The Reaper and the Tree of souls (personal creations!!) is the finally and I would be glad to share some of my ideas with y'all
> View attachment 207185
> !


----------

